# new 125G tank questions



## ballen0351 (Jan 9, 2012)

I was looking at the cookie cutter chart and I liked this list I was looking at the set up for a 75 Gal. My tank is 125 gal. So I have a few questions. #1 what else can or should I add to fill the tank #2 what other things should I put in the tank I have stacks of flat stones that make caves and platforms of all different sizes but should I add plants or other things? I currently have pea gravel substrate but I lan on changing that out to sand this weekend #3 Any recomendation on where to find these fish. Only store I have here is Petsmart so I will need to order online or drive im in the Washington DC area.
The cookie cutter list I liked the best:

Ã¢â‚¬Â¢ Pundamilia nyererei (Makobe Is.) - 1 trio 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢ Paralabidochromis sp. "Rock Kribensis" (Mwanza Gulf) - 1 trio 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢ Lipochromis sp. "Matumbi Hunter" - 1 trio 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢ Astatotilapia nubilus - 1 pair 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢ Synodontis eupterus "Upsidedown Cat" - 1

This will be my first real attempt to keep Africans. I had some once before but I just bought a bunch of unlisted assorted mix from petsmart when my daughter wanted "pretty" fish. They stated mixing and having all these ugly strange looking babies massive cross breeding going on. I didnt mind too much I just kept feeding them to my oscars *** always had oscars, and other south american cichlids so I want to do it right this time. *** gotten rid of all my other fish and tanks when we moved and am down to the one 125 gal tank in my living room. My last Oscar was given to a friend when I decided I wanted more fish in the tank then just one.

Thanks for any help


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi
To the 1st question
plan to keep more than 2 females with a male at least 3 should be fine( they are harem brooders), 125 g is a good volume to keep africans cichlids in community.
question 2 
yu may buildd a rock pile at each corner of yur tank( the better is that they reach the water surface) with hard leaves plants in the middle( A.bateri, A.nana, C.usteriana), fine river sand and good filtration.
question3
Yu have Dave's rare fish, but as I'm not living in the US, my advice concerning ordering is not so good :?
xris


----------



## ABFish (Oct 27, 2011)

Don't be afraid to order fish online. I live about 20 minutes from DC, and ordered fish from two of the major sponsors here, one from Texas, and one from Utah. All 32 fish that I ordered arrived perfectly healthy. The shipping cost can look expensive, but if you order a large number of fish, the cost of the shipping is made up because they typically charge less for the fish than local shops.


----------



## ballen0351 (Jan 9, 2012)

ABFish said:


> Don't be afraid to order fish online. I live about 20 minutes from DC, and ordered fish from two of the major sponsors here, one from Texas, and one from Utah. All 32 fish that I ordered arrived perfectly healthy. The shipping cost can look expensive, but if you order a large number of fish, the cost of the shipping is made up because they typically charge less for the fish than local shops.


We are not far from eachother then. Im about an hour from DC in Maryland


----------

